# Open Office - com::sun::star::registry::InvalidRegistryException



## estrabd (Nov 12, 2009)

I am following the installation instructions at:

http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/

And the build goes well. However, when I run it, I get:


```
$/usr/local/bin/openoffice.org-3.1.1
I18N: Operating system doesn't support locale "en_US" terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::registry::InvalidRegistryException' Abort trap (core dumped)
```

I've seen this mentioned around googleland, but have seen nothing concrete that might help my situation.

Office version: "en-openoffice.org-US-3.1.1"

I would appreciate any suggestions.

TIA,
Brett :stud


----------



## estrabd (Nov 13, 2009)

This is proving to be very difficult to track down. I an resorting to a 'portupgrade -Rr' of the port, so we'll see.

And for what it is worth, I have been having this problem for over a year with 7.x - I just had a p00buntu lappy to fall back.

I've committed to FreeBSD on the desktop. I've gotten my dual monitors working, printing working, and once I get OpenOffice, I'll be able to do all the things I need to do in front of my desktop.

I am interested in any insights or suggestions; I'll post an update after the portupgrade takes hold.

Cheers


----------



## estrabd (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, now I can run as root. I may have been able to the whole time.

I still can't run as a regular user.

Any ideas?

Update: Started thread at openoffice forums...

http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24616


----------



## D00MR4ZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I managed to install it right using the guide...Maybe you can just repeat?


----------



## estrabd (Nov 16, 2009)

*[solved]*

I had to add "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH" after "export PATH" in "/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice"

I figured this out all by my lonesome...there is nothing out there regarding this.

I will follow up with the FreeBSD ports maintainer to make sure this he knows about it.

Update:

Actually, that export didn't work. For now, I am starting it manually using:


```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/program:/usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/../basis-link/ure-link/lib /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.1.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice.bin
```

I am not going to bother messing with the start up script, but will report it (again).


----------

